# Bild- und Texterkennung



## Basti909851 (15. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun zwei Tage Google und diverse andere Dinge benutzt, um mich über das Thema zu informieren. Also ich habe ein Bild. Dieses Bild besteht aus einem Kästchen, dass in vier Kästchen unterteilt ist. Dort stehen zahlen zwischen 2 und 6 drin. Die Zahlen sind NICHT immer pixelgenau gleich. Das ist (nehme ich an) das Problem.. .- Wie kann ich nun jede Zahl in eine Variable einlesen, sie also erkennen? Ich verzweifle daran schon fast, kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## XHelp (15. Okt 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/68110-ocr-java.html könnte dich weiterbringen. Oder du schaust dir Theorie und Algorithmen zur Texterkennung an und machst es selber.


----------



## Basti909851 (16. Okt 2010)

Ich wäre bereit das selbst zu machen. Hast Du da gute Ansätze, wo ich diese Erklärungen zu den Algorithmen herbekomme? bzw. überhaupt mal einen Ansatz?


----------



## Network (16. Okt 2010)

Für ein einfaches Vorhaben dafür ist (würde ich einfach mal sagen) nicht jedes Bildformat geeignet.

Du kommst auf jedenfall weiter wenn du das hier liest:
( Ich verlinke dich gleich mal auf ein Unterartikel des Artikels, damit du gleich weisst was ich meine )
Binärdarstellung von Bildern

Rechts findest du die Navigation.


----------



## XHelp (16. Okt 2010)

Naja, du kannst ja jede Ziffer für sich auswählen, ungefähre Position weißt du ja bestimmt, und dann die Zusammenhängende Pixel auswählen...
Dann brauchst du Originalzahlen. Du vergleichst dann deine Ziffer X mit jedem deiner Originalbilder. Wo die Abweichung am kleinsten ist, ist auch deine Ziffer.


----------

